
DaScript – high-performance statically strong typed scripting language (2019) - wesamco
https://dascript.org/
======
ColinWright
OK, so I'm going to be a grumpy old man ...

My eyesight isn't great, so I use the "Zoom" function on Firefox to increase
the font size. But the text now doesn't wrap, and I'm constantly scrolling
from side-to-side to be able to read the text. It's tedious in the extreme.

Screen shot here:
[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/daScript.png](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/daScript.png)

Magnification, line truncation, and scroll bar indicated.

* Why doesn't the text wrap to the window size? No idea.

* Why is it written like this? No idea.

Annoying, irritating, and so unnecessary.

~~~
kilburn
> I'm going to be a grumpy old man ...

Ironically, the site is made using tables for layout! Like, the really old
technique where the left and right margins of the content are actually td's
with a bunch of &nbsp's inside.

I'm really surprised that someone would make a site this way nowadays. It is
_a lot_ more work than necessary and the end results are not great (as you can
see here).

PS: Running this in your console will get to a mostly workable state (not
great, but better):

[...document.querySelectorAll('*')].map(e => {e.style.width = 'auto';})

Edit: I did my good deed of the day by opening a PR that modernizes the site's
markup and CSS, fixing the issues too:

[https://github.com/GaijinEntertainment/daScript/pull/70](https://github.com/GaijinEntertainment/daScript/pull/70)

~~~
AntonYudintsev
Thank you for that contribution!

Updated site is now live (along with big documentation update and link to
sandbox tio.run).

------
pjmlp
Nice one, it is nice to see an increase in more productive languages offering
compilation as part of their toolchain capabilities.

------
formerly_proven
Curiously the daScript repository goes back to 2008, when it contained a URI
parser:
[https://github.com/GaijinEntertainment/daScript/tree/262ca4a...](https://github.com/GaijinEntertainment/daScript/tree/262ca4aecf26f9d399c27e592f6246c4b7f74fb6)

Ten years later, in 2018, someone added a basic lexer for "YZG" to the repo:
[https://github.com/GaijinEntertainment/daScript/commit/215d5...](https://github.com/GaijinEntertainment/daScript/commit/215d50a2f84f630bde7369d508730baa51f951df)

------
out_of_protocol
Too early to say anything but looks like it could replace lua as game's
default scripting language. Suggestion to authors: copy Golang tour

------
dkersten
Looks really interesting. Nice approach and interesting featureset. I’ll have
to keep an eye on it.

Currently, it seems to be lacking documentation on how to embed and
interoperate with C++, though, so have no idea how easy it is to get working
(especially AOT vs interpreted and interop with templated C++ code).

------
eggy
Used by Gaijin Entertainment and compiled and run on Nintendo Switch are two
things that caught my eye. I will have to check it out for use in place of
LuaJit.

------
j88439h84
Compare to Nim?

~~~
michaelcampbell
Indeed. And Crystal ([https://crystal-lang.org/](https://crystal-lang.org/))

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Does Crystal have an interpreter? I get the impression traditional ahead-of-
time compilation is currently the only way to use it.

daScript has both ahead-of-time compilation and an interpreter.

